# Holy Cow! My list made the news!



## Storm Crow (Jun 14, 2009)

A while back, I sent my list to an avid cannabis activist in Australia. And looky what happened! :holysheep:
hXXp://salem-news.com/articles/may262009/marijuana_treatments_pl_5-26-09.php
*May-26-2009 15:00*



 *Medical Marijuana Use: Miracle Medicine Good for Dozens of Diseases*

*Dr. Phil Leveque Salem-News.com* 				Recently a long-distance patient from Australia sent me a list of the diseases for which marijuana was useful with the website addresses of the references. Here is Granny Storm Crow&#8217;s list.




​ Photo courtesy: thememyphone.com​
								 		  (MOLALLA, Ore.) - When the State of Oregon first legalized Medical Marijuana I disbelieved and was astonished at the diverse medical conditions that State DHS said were acceptable conditions for a permit to use: Cancer, Glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, Alzheimer&#8217;s, Cachexia/Anorexia, Severe pain, Severe nausea, Seizures and Muscle spasms. 
  There was NO medicine effective for all these. I deduced that officials at the DHS were into the evidence lockers someplace and found some GOOD stuff.
  I found out soon after I started seeing patients for marijuana permits that the DHS was far too modest about this surprisingly effective medicine. As I continued to see more than 4000 patients I was truly amazed at the diversity of diseases for which marijuana was helpful and more so than standard medicine.
  Recently a long-distance patient from Australia sent me a list of the diseases for which marijuana was useful with the website addresses of the references. Here is Granny Storm Crow&#8217;s list: 

Anti-Anguish,
 Addiction Treatment,
 Alcoholism Treatment,
 ALS,
 Alzheimer&#8217;s,
 Anti-Bacteriacidal,
 Anti-Inflammatory,
 Anti-Oxidant/Neuroprotectant,
  Anxiolytic,
 Appetite Stimulant,
 Anti-Arthritis,
 Anti-Asthma,
 Anti-Atherosclerosis,
 Anti-Autism,
 Anti-Psychotic,
 Anti-Hypertensive,
 Anti-Cancer,
 Anti-Leukemic,
 Anti-Hunningtons,
 Anti-Nauseant,
 Anti-Morning Sickness,
 Anti-Cough,
 Anti-COPD, Anti-Crohns/Colitis, 
 Anti-Depressant,
 Anti-Dystonia,
 Anti-Epileptic,
 Anti-Febril,
 Anti-Fibromyalgia,
 
 Anti-Glaucoma,
 Anti-Heart Disease, /
 ADD/ADHDHepatitis Treatment,
 Anti-Herpetic,
 Anti-HIV/AIDS,
 Anti-Lupus,
 Anti-Mad Cow Disease,
  Anti-Migraine,
 Anti-Multiple Sclerosis,
  Anti-MRSA,
 Cannabis Neurogenisis,
  Anti-Neuropathic Pain,
 Neuroprotectant,
 Anti-Obsessive Compulsive Disorder,
 Anti-Osteoporesis,
 Strong Analgesic,
 Anti-Spastic,
 Anti-Parkinsonism,
 Anti-PTSD,
 Anti-Prion Toxicity,
  Anti-Pruritis,
 Anti-Schizophrenic,
 Anti-Psychotic,
 Sedative/Hypnotic,
 Anti-Spastic &#8211; Spinal Cord Injury,
  Anti-Stroke/Cerebroprotective,
 Anti-Tourettes,
 and Anti-Tobacco &#8211; Protectant. div
 

  Even I consider this list to be incomplete.
  I can see a whole bunch of people jumping up and down and tearing at their hair about this list. Please understand, I did not make this stuff up and as a Pharmacologist/Toxicologist/Physician I scarcely believe some of it as I was incredulous about the first nine conditions stated by The Oregon Department of Human Services (DHS).
  For &#8220;Doubting Thomases&#8221; don&#8217;t ***** at me. Somebody &#8211; Granny Storm Crow &#8211; must have spent hundreds of hours putting this list together. There are about 10,000 medical articles about cannabis/marijuana. If you have a couple of years to spare start reading them. ALL HAIL GRANNY STORM CROW!
************************************************************ ========================================================= 

I've been on the phone with Dr. Leveque- he's a "sweet talkin'" man! lol :hubba:


Granny :giggle:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 14, 2009)

shouldnt post direct links 
thats breakin the rules dontcha know.

:banana:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Congrats--way to spread the Word!


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 15, 2009)

Well i've heard of the saying stone the crows but..Anti-Mad Cow Disease, LOL! congrats to you bro ! you get my vote !


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 15, 2009)

Way to go Crow. Very cool he didn't try to not give credit where it was due


----------



## BBFan (Jun 15, 2009)

Way to go Granny.
Keep up the great work!
(Your title should have been "Holy Crow").


----------



## laylow6988 (Jun 16, 2009)

That is great, it's really good to let the public know of it's broad applications. 

Did you know Anti-Psychotic is on there twice?


----------

